# Dude new stuff.



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

went and visited a small pet shop that i never went to before. they had some fun stuff so Dude got some new things today.
we also got some new fish as well.

oh they had cockatiels too cinnamon and pearl but they weren't hand raised nor tame so had to walk past them and buy toys instead. i don't have the time or patients to work with a completely un-tame parent raised bird. id rather spend the extra $100 and get a easy trainable one...lol 

that long rope perch is like 2 metres long... i couldn't even find a place to hang it. so it is just hanging from the outside of the cage running in a coil to the floor.... dudes access on and off the cage.









and a picture of his cage now always busy with toys and still tons of room for him... not to mention the ton of toys thats always ontop of his cage too and the dozen he always throws on the ground to play with also. Dude has LOTS of toys. so many that we have run out of room to store them and hang them. time to stop buying toys.  yeah right ! 










the ladder onthe side leads to a huge desk. the desk has 10 small and medium tanks on it with scorpions and fighter fish. so thats dudes little birdy zoo he can go and explore and watch all the animals... he loves the fighting fish because they always flare up when he goes to the tanks and dude LOVES watching them and all the pretty colours.


----------



## paco2705 (May 20, 2010)

Wow dude seems to be one of thé coolest an cutest birds 
LOL the beta thing reminds me the day paco tried to drink water of m'y beta aquarium and the beta opened theses weirds things and jumped paco just got scared and went whistling crazy all around thé House xD LOL


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Yeah they open their gills in a display ... they always do it to Dude. The red betta of ours does it the most!
Lucky all our tanks have lids and hoods so Dude can't get in and they can't come out. Without lids on all the tanks I wouldn't let Dude play there. But its safe they are all fully enclosed. So he likes to climb on them and watch everything in the tanks. And its all close to a window too so Dude can peek outside aswell.


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

Okay, all together now: Dude is SPOILED.


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Hahaha I've been joking to my boyfriend that when Dude gets a new bird it can be his pet ! I`m happy with 1 bird. But reading the benefits of having two makes me feel dude needs a friend. So since I don't really want the new bird i`m saying the new bird can be dudes pet ! LOL. Its all for Dude not for me. If I didn't feel so bad after reading how they are flock animals then i`d be happy just having Dude and only Dude. So when the new bird comes that's Dudes pet. LOL he can take care of it !


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Ok I have just found ANOTHER pet store that I have never been to. 15 mins drive from my house. I`m just about to head over there once I find my shoes... I am going to try to NOT buy anything. Just looking...  yeah okay that's what i`m telling myself and even myself is not believeing it! LOL.



Oh and DUDE LOVESSSS that new triangle rope swing. He has been on it all morning. Loves loves loves it ! I`m glad because its taken me a while to find a swing that I like to put in dudes cage and now I have dude agrees its a great swing !


----------



## Berdnerd (May 20, 2010)

So, how many presents did you bring home for Dude? He's so spoiled! Also I don't think you need to get another bird if you don't really want one  Dude is happy with just you. I always said that Luca was Arthur's bird. Luca really didn't like me. I tried so hard to be friends with him! He liked Arthur though (and the feeling was mutual), so that's what was really important.


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Hahha... well I drove all the way out there and found the place and....................
Apparantly it isn't open on sundays! LOL
I peeked through the little window though and I could see some of the stuff inside. Its a HUGE petstore. It looks like a tiny take away store from the outside but it must be massive inside cause what I seen was BIG! And I could hear heaps of birds inside. But couldn't see that side of the shop. So i`ll go back on wednesday or thursday after work and have a look again.

Can't wait it looks like a great pet shop.

***Update***

Apparantly I am either a shopaholic, a pushover, or just totally obsessed about my Dude that i`ll go to all lengths to make him happy...
Even as far as buying him something that costs $180 and looks exactly like his "lover" (the cockatoo plush toy that dude had relations with). 
I went to that petshop! And it was a great petshop. I love it. But the second we got there something caught my eye. A little white thing in a giant cage. So what do I do. I go and play with the most gorgeous whiteface lutino bird that I have ever seen. (My rules when walking in pet stores is not to look at the birds no matter what!) silly me broke my rule. Then just to add to the temptation the lady came and took it out of the cage and passed it to me. It was love love love at first touch! LOL. My son was by now already smitten and making up names for it.... after the bird was doing the cutest little baby sounds in my ear andplaying with my rings. How could I say NO ?! Exspecially since it was exactly what we wanted. But double the price of what you should really be paying ...*hmmm*... but I couldn't say no! I didn't even have my wallet with me! All I had was $80 in my car so I went and got it and left a deposit. I still owe $100! And I get to get it on wednesday after work.

Talk about sucker !!!

So now Dude has a friend. Yep don't even know what sex it is. LOL. Am going against everything I ever said about what to do when buying my next bird. 
Ringing around vets now as I speak seeing how to go about getting DNA sexing. The 2 I already rang reffered me to other vet places. (I though all vets would be able to do this!)
Not that it will make a differance now since I already said yes to it and paid some of it. But atleast I can be prepared for what's ahead of me if its a girl or boy.


----------



## Luti-Kriss (Dec 23, 2009)

LOL your bird is spoiled. Bet he loves you xD


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Yes atleast he does love me... if he didn't , well.... i`d probably spoil him even more to MAKE him love me... HaHaHaHa...

Seriously my life is just SOOOO busy and crazy and hectic I love just coming home to Dude and being able to relax and be smothered in birdy kisses and cuddles. He keeps me sane , cool , calm	, and relaxed. So i`m just returning the favour keeping him happy as he does to keeping me happy.


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

Congratulations.  I can't wait to see photos. I think you're doing the right thing. They're flock animals and Dude will appreciate having a friend while you're not there. I did the same thing when I got Holly and he stayed bonded with me. Now that I've lost him and have two newbies, Bell (my second bird) has gotten a lot closer to me. I think he's really happy with his new flock. And I think you'll find only an avian vet will do the dna testing. I have a good one I go to here in Brisbane, but I think you're in Sydney. There'll be one around no doubt. 2 sleeps to go.


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

Way to go.
You need to check this out. Vets charge for the service.
http://www.genescience.com.au/
This is $20 
Blood or feather testing.


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

I have a photo! But I only have it on my phone and I can't downsize it till i`m on a p/c and the moderators might yell at me if I post it anyways..LOL

Yeah 2 sleeps to go. Best thing is I have 2 houses for a month. (My parents have gone away and they live next door to me...lol) so I have a completely different house to quarranteen the new bird in. Because i`ll be spending equal time at both places it works out well... 

My son keeps telling dude the story of the new bird who will be his friend.

The new bird is 8 weeks old. and such a baby. It just kept playing with my rings and doing the cutest baby sounds. And didn't want to get off my sons shoulder. 
Stuck for names though...LoL

I found a place online for DNA sexing. Basically you just send the sample away with money and they send the results back. So i`ll prob just go that option. But then again i`m to scared to pluck a feather and I don't know which feather to pluck to send away so i`ll prob end up getting a vet to do it anyways!


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

clawnz said:


> Way to go.
> You need to check this out. Vets charge for the service.
> http://www.genescience.com.au/
> This is $20
> Blood or feather testing.


Yeah that's the same sight I was talking about. But how do you pluck a feather and which feather? I don't want to hurt the baby.


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

My local vet here wanted $170 for DNA check. I did find another after that that wanted $75. 
You get a choice of plucking feathers (2) they tell you which on the site. Or you cut a toe nail to make it bleed a little. The pet store owner should be willing to help you.
Yes the bird will feel it.
And remember to put in a small clean seal bag ASAP. Watch for contamination.


----------



## cinnamon (Jul 16, 2009)

Dude is so spoiled! I am sure the new baby is worth the extra cost. Hand fed and raised babies are so nice. Your story sounds like Angel from the day we got her. I am waiting for pictures!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

CONGRATS!!!!! Dude gets a friend and you just happen to find exactly what you were looking for...how lucky is that? I don't think it was luck at all, it was meant to be! So now you need a name and we need pictures!!! 2 sleeps to think of one...the hubby wont let me leave the store without naming the bird first lol. Can't wait, can't wait, can't wait!!!!


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

I am soooo stuck for names. I can't think of anything !!! Its going to be a bird with no name.

1 more sleep. I`ll have it around this time tomorrow! 

The cage is ready (dudes "old" cage. I say OLD but dude only lived in it for like 9 weeks or something before I got him the new big one. So its still new. But i`m hoping once quaranteen is over. Dude and the new bird will get along good so they can just share 1 cage and then I don't have to clean 2 cages!


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

Wow lots a new stuf


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Hmmm, well you could go with Smokey till something better comes along!!! lol


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Oh Dude better NOT teach that to the new bird ! I BET he will though! That's still his favourite sound! And knowing my luck the new bird will be doing the smoke alarm too in just a few days! LOL. Arghhhh! I will strangle Dude if he teaches the bird all his naughty cheeky not so good stuff !...

Smokey suits dude more than it will suit this white bird... something original but not lame...LOL.
as hard as I try I can't think of any nice names. Only crap ones that are lame and boring that even I don't like them...LOL.
Always open to suggestions.
I can't even play the game of elimination for gender because I don't know what it is. Something unisex it needs to be. Or I can just guess again (like I did with dude) and just hope to god that it is the sex that I just say it is...LOL. Was a lucky guess with dude at 6 weeks!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Well lets see, what's your favorite white candy/chocolate? There's always Snowy or Snowball or Frosty, those are possible white animal names. Um, lets see, running out of ideas....the hubby is so much better at this than I am! There's cream or Cookie or something like that. I don't know, I name three and hubby named three so we're pretty even right now lol.


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

The lady at the pet shop called her snowball. And someone I knows cockatiel is snowball.
And I have seen on this forum a snowy. And frosty reminds me to much of christmas.

I don't really eat white lollies or chocolate . Only white chewing gum...LOL. 

I want a original name. And something not to Cutesy so to say. LOL.
Something short so the bird MIGHT learn its name easily. And something that just sounds good... hhahaha. I know picky right ?! That's why I don't name animals. Look what happened to Dude when I named him...LOL. The rest of our animals were already named or my son and boyfriend named them. Well except ouchie the scorpion...hahaha I chose that name too!


----------



## BLESSED'S_WINGS (Apr 14, 2010)

dude said:


> the ladder onthe side leads to a huge desk. the desk has 10 small and medium tanks on it with scorpions and fighter fish. so thats dudes little birdy zoo he can go and explore and watch all the animals... he loves the fighting fish because they always flare up when he goes to the tanks and dude LOVES watching them and all the pretty colours.




*Pictures please!*


----------



## Berdnerd (May 20, 2010)

Yay! Congratulations on the new birdy! She sounds like a real sweetie  How cool that you found exactly what you were looking for. Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

Congratulations on your new bird, you will have to post pictures, how about Storm or Misty for a name?

DNA sexing check out this site http://www.genescience.com.au/, I had Tira DNA sexed through this site, I was lucky she knocked a new growing flight feather and fell out with loads of blood in it so I sent it off and they e-mailed me the results within a week, they confirmed what I thought that she was a girl, and it only cost 20 dollars.

And buying on impulse it’s how it usually happens, lol

Good luck with your bird when you get her/him

Dude will think it’s a miracle his white lover has come back very much alive, lol

Jenny


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

That's exactly what i`m thinking... hahaha he`ll be amazed the white toy came to live into real bird form!. Hehehe


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

That's exactly what i`m thinking... hahaha he`ll be amazed the white toy came to live into real bird form!. Hehehe


----------



## Berdnerd (May 20, 2010)

Off to get birdy soon?


----------



## Berdnerd (May 20, 2010)

How about naming her Cool? Dude and Cool sound good together


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

*Naming new Tiel*

When you have all the names that you like, try calling her those names.
If she responds to one of them, that is the one I would go for.
That's what I did with Max.


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Peppermint pip ! LoL. She told me she likes it because she said pip when I asked her. LOL


----------

